# Bangkok Motor Show 2020



## Tropicalmemories (Aug 28, 2020)

With Thailand doing comparatively well with the pandemic, it was great to visit a motor show this week.

Just took one lens on the Fuji X-T2 - the 56mm f1.2.  Images may look a little soft, as downsized on a mobile phone for posting ...... but the originals were all sharp .... honest!


----------



## Space Face (Aug 28, 2020)

Looks like some fine machines in there.


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 28, 2020)

Good set......


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 28, 2020)

Gorgeous set. Nice fidelity and composition. 2nd to last is really nice, my favorite.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Aug 28, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> Gorgeous set. Nice fidelity and composition. 2nd to last is really nice, my favorite.



Thank you - the Royal Enfield has some handy reflective surfaces.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 28, 2020)

While all your models are beautiful, that Mercedes is _SEXY!_


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Aug 28, 2020)

I'm diggin' the little red scooter. Nice shots. A question, are you using fill-flash with your shots?


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Aug 28, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> While all your models are beautiful, that Mercedes is _SEXY!_



Yes - it's like a classy Batmobile.  It had a barrier around it - so I had to lie on the floor to get the low angle and shoot under the barrier


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Aug 28, 2020)

HowdyMark said:


> I'm diggin' the little red scooter. Nice shots. A question, are you using fill-flash with your shots?



Yes - a small on-camera flash for fill, as the overhead lighting  creates bad shadows.


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Aug 28, 2020)

Tropicalmemories said:


> HowdyMark said:
> 
> 
> > I'm diggin' the little red scooter. Nice shots. A question, are you using fill-flash with your shots?
> ...



It seemed like a bit was there, but it also seemed weak. What you say makes perfect sense and thanks for answering my question. Hope all is well for you, down south!  

Cordially,

Mark


----------



## PJM (Aug 28, 2020)

Very nice set.  I really like the compositions of the last two.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Aug 28, 2020)

PJM said:


> Very nice set.  I really like the compositions of the last two.



Thank you!  I think we photographers look at Motor Shows in a different way to normal folk


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 28, 2020)

Great set!!! Love these kind of events.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Aug 28, 2020)

smoke665 said:


> Great set!!! Love these kind of events.



Yes .... they are great fun for photoghraphers ..... people, cars, motorcycles


----------



## CherylL (Aug 28, 2020)

Great set and love seeing you use the 56mm.  Did you regret using that lens?  What flash do you have?


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Aug 28, 2020)

CherylL said:


> Great set and love seeing you use the 56mm.  Did you regret using that lens?  What flash do you have?



The 56 was ideal - as the backgrounds tended to be distracting and higher shutter speeds were also useful.  Just having one lens also made me practice with it properly.

I just used the little Fuji flash for some fill.  A bigger flash may have been better, but I travelled by motorcycle, so size/weight was a factor.


----------



## CherylL (Aug 28, 2020)

Tropicalmemories said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> > Great set and love seeing you use the 56mm.  Did you regret using that lens?  What flash do you have?
> ...



I'm thinking about getting a flash for the X-T4.  Haven't decided yet if I want one to use with my umbrella off camera or a small one for the hotshoe for fill.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Aug 28, 2020)

CherylL said:


> Tropicalmemories said:
> 
> 
> > CherylL said:
> ...



I was using the tiny EF-X8 hotshoe flash, but it lacks power for anything except close range fill - but it's so amazingly small and doesn't need batteries, so it lives in my camera bag.

I also have a larger Nissin flash with Yongnuo triggers, but it's quite old and most people now seem to use Godox with Fuji.

But I also spotted a Fuji EF-20 flash in a 'bargain bin' in a camera shop last year, and it turned out to be a very handy hotshoe flash.  Compact and light, but more power than the tiny EF-X8, with an effective little folding diffuser, and best of all - a simple power adjustment button which is perfect for balancing fill.  I meant to take it with me to the motorshow,  but left it in the 'other bag', but luckily had the X8 with me.


----------



## JoeW (Aug 29, 2020)

Nice mix of work--models posing, candids, hot vehicles, interesting compositions.  Well done.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Aug 29, 2020)

JoeW said:


> Nice mix of work--models posing, candids, hot vehicles, interesting compositions.  Well done.



Thank you .... events like tbese have so many photo opportunities


----------



## JoeW (Aug 29, 2020)

Tropicalmemories said:


> JoeW said:
> 
> 
> > Nice mix of work--models posing, candids, hot vehicles, interesting compositions.  Well done.
> ...


Agreed.  But you have to SEE them to take advantage of them...and you did a great job at this.

This exchange reminds me of my favorite photography quote by the great Dorothea Lange:  "A camera is a device that teaches people how to see without a camera."  You SAW those opportunities and then composed the shots.  It would have been very easy for someone to go there thinking "I'm going to take pix of hot cars" or "time to shoot glamorous models" and they'd miss everything that didn't fit in to their category.  

Well done.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Aug 29, 2020)

JoeW said:


> Tropicalmemories said:
> 
> 
> > JoeW said:
> ...



Thank you so much for saying that - I think it's the same for all of us enthusiasts on this forum - we like to look for the angle and the light.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Aug 29, 2020)

Waiting for customers - Toyota Sales Team


----------

